# Best labs currently



## Juiceygorilla (Jul 30, 2018)

Not sure if this is allowed but what labs are people currently raving about?

ive been getting med tech then bio tech both of which were very good I found, struggling for supply lately so wondering what else is out there people would recommend?


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Juiceygorilla said:


> wondering what else is out there people would recommend?


 A quick few...

Dark Ghost

Atomic Pharma

Nexus

New ROHM

Sphinx

Dimensions

Regal Labs


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

All of the above plus triumph now they're back. Iv used nexus recently and really liked it.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

Pharmacom are the best but expensive and a result.

Labs I would happily use in their place.

ROHM, Dunning, Southern Ghost (new), Sphinx, Neuro Pharma.


----------



## Juiceygorilla (Jul 30, 2018)

Cheers guys , I remember RHOM being good years ago


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

godsgifttoearth said:


> *Pharmacom are the best *but expensive and a result.


 How did you come to that conclusion mate? Lab reports on every brand, back to back testing on lab rats, curious?

I've paid top dollar for pharma test e & sustanon and found absolutely no difference from the likes of TM etc.


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

Plenty of decent options out there at the moment.

From personal experience I cannot fault Nexus - every injectable, oral or ancillary I've used has done the job and not raised any concerns for me.


----------



## Malin (Mar 7, 2010)

On Atomic Pharma gear at the moment and it's spot on.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

TERBO said:


> A quick few...
> 
> Dark Ghost
> 
> ...


 The exact order I would have placed the labs mate (apart from regal which I haven't tried)

DG definitely takes top spot for me so far


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

godsgifttoearth said:


> Pharmacom are the best but expensive and a result.
> 
> Labs I would happily use in their place.
> 
> ROHM, Dunning, Southern Ghost (new), Sphinx, Neuro Pharma.


 I've used pharmacom, not sure in what way you think it's better than any other decent ugl tho?


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

stuey99 said:


> I've used pharmacom, not sure in what way you think it's better than any other decent ugl tho?


 Hi mate - think your inbox might be full as you're not receiving messages?

Sorry to digress


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ironman TS said:


> Hi mate - think your inbox might be full as you're not receiving messages?
> 
> Sorry to digress


 Cleared it mate


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

TERBO said:


> How did you come to that conclusion mate? Lab reports on every brand, back to back testing on lab rats, curious?
> 
> I've paid top dollar for pharma test e & sustanon and found absolutely no difference from the likes of TM etc.


 Look at the sheer number of tests done on their products, how easily visible all that testing is and the fact its been incredibly consistent for the past 2years. The amps and vials are high quality. They're one of the only UGLs to produce properly made tabs. They have their own in house testing as well, which is why they're so consistent. They produce is a set up that is equivalent to Pharma.

I use other labs, they all do something but they're not the same quality oils. Tabs j dont give to much of a s**t about as I'm not going to get sepsis from an oral, so I dont bother with Pharmacom orals but their oils are miles ahead of any other UGL


----------



## feelinfine (Sep 26, 2017)

Never tried pharmacom. At 2x the cost of every other ugl, it better be quality. Still not worth it for me personally as there are other good labs for half the price.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

godsgifttoearth said:


> Look at the sheer number of tests done on their products, how easily visible all that testing is and the fact its been incredibly consistent for the past 2years. The amps and vials are high quality. They're one of the only UGLs to produce properly made tabs. They have their own in house testing as well, which is why they're so consistent. They produce is a set up that is equivalent to Pharma.
> 
> I use other labs, they all do something but they're not the same quality oils. Tabs j dont give to much of a s**t about as I'm not going to get sepsis from an oral, so I dont bother with Pharmacom orals but their oils are miles ahead of any other UGL


 So in summary, pretty pretty, more expensive so must be better :lol:

Only messing, appreciate your thoughts mate


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

TERBO said:


> So in summary, pretty pretty, more expensive so must be better :lol:
> 
> Only messing, appreciate your thoughts mate


 As daft as it sounds, ive always felt that you can tell a lot about how something was made and the care that was taken with visuals. Its when you've got the same product by the same lab and the vials are filled to different levels, poorly crimped, glue all over the bottle from the wonky label. The product inside might end up being fine but would someone really spend all that effort to test raws, brew carefully so its accurate and sterile, then completely give no f**ks about how it looks?

Arguably the inverse can also be true, fairly decent looking UGL product, dosing all over the shop like SiS. Luckily theres a load of testing done on them as well, so you know it's at least clean, usually contains about the right hormone and somewhere around the ball park dosing, give or take 20%.

I've never had a bad ROHM or Neuro Pharma product either despite all the horror stories eith ROHM. I'm not totally loved up with Pharmacom but I do appreciate the little bits that set them apart.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

godsgifttoearth said:


> As daft as it sounds, ive always felt that you can tell a lot about how something was made and the care that was taken with visuals. Its when you've got the same product by the same lab and the vials are filled to different levels, poorly crimped, glue all over the bottle from the wonky label. The product inside might end up being fine but would someone really spend all that effort to test raws, brew carefully so its accurate and sterile, then completely give no f**ks about how it looks?
> 
> Arguably the inverse can also be true, fairly decent looking UGL product, dosing all over the shop like SiS. Luckily theres a load of testing done on them as well, so you know it's at least clean, usually contains about the right hormone and somewhere around the ball park dosing, give or take 20%.
> 
> I've never had a bad ROHM or Neuro Pharma product either despite all the horror stories eith ROHM. I'm not totally loved up with Pharmacom but I do appreciate the little bits that set them apart.


 Depends on how the brewer operates and where from. Quite a few have 'distros' transfer finished product into vials and label goods up. That's where you see shoddy labelling or even labelling errors.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

Bensif said:


> Depends on how the brewer operates and where from. Quite a few have 'distros' transfer finished product into vials and label goods up. That's where you see shoddy labelling or even labelling errors.


 Yeah and I'm not sure im a fan of that idea, either. it just introduces another wonderful way of cocking up labelling on a product. Maybe I'm just overly cynical and pessimistic these days about labs and how much I can really trust them to have some sense of decency and pride in their product.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

TERBO said:


> How did you come to that conclusion mate? Lab reports on every brand, back to back testing on lab rats, curious?
> 
> I've paid top dollar for pharma test e & sustanon and found absolutely no difference from the likes of TM etc.


 250mg of test is 250mg of test, regardless of how it's packaged.

Same as you mate, I used plenty of Pharma gear many years ago and there's zero difference when compared to a decent UGL.

In fact I prefer many of the UGL Sustanon blends available today. I remember the Paki Sustanon having terrible pip.

Advar Testomix (Sust) and their Test400 are both very good products.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

godsgifttoearth said:


> Look at the sheer number of tests done on their products, how easily visible all that testing is and the fact its been incredibly consistent for the past 2years. The amps and vials are high quality. They're one of the only UGLs to produce properly made tabs. They have their own in house testing as well, which is why they're so consistent. They produce is a set up that is equivalent to Pharma.
> 
> I use other labs, they all do something but they're not the same quality oils. Tabs j dont give to much of a s**t about as I'm not going to get sepsis from an oral, so I dont bother with Pharmacom orals but their oils are miles ahead of any other UGL


 Sorry but I fail to see any way their oils are miles ahead of the other good labs? I think you're getting way caught up in the lab's hype here mate...seriously

Honestly, in what way is well dosed pharmacom oils better than well dosed nexus or DG? Ive ised all 3...and pharmacom aren't any better at all

I'm suspecting you're thst guy who pays 3 quid for a box of panadol instead of 80p for tescos own paracetamol lol


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

js77 said:


> 250mg of test is 250mg of test, regardless of how it's packaged.
> 
> Same as you mate, I used plenty of Pharma gear many years ago and there's zero difference when compared to a decent UGL.
> 
> ...


 Oooh I'd edit this before the BLM crew jumps on ya mate lol

I do agree tho...I used pharma years ago and got awful pip from it

I'm just still amazed by this view that some labs are head and shoulders above the rest. I think it's generally the guys who buy mental hamster protein powder rather than myprotein lol.. alot of people are very swayed by hype

The only labs I've ever bigged up over anyone else has been WC and now DG

WC partly for quality, but mostly because their range was better than anyone before or since

And now DG, because I'm kinda taken back by my first try of his gear...test prop 200 with no pip and seems very well dosed

Other than those 2, every other decent lab is just as good as the next

My question would be how is pharmacom test or tren better than any other accurately doses lab? It's just not lol.. aside from pretty packaging of course


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

godsgifttoearth said:


> As daft as it sounds, ive always felt that you can tell a lot about how something was made and the care that was taken with visuals. Its when you've got the same product by the same lab and the vials are filled to different levels, poorly crimped, glue all over the bottle from the wonky label. The product inside might end up being fine but would someone really spend all that effort to test raws, brew carefully so its accurate and sterile, then completely give no f**ks about how it looks?
> 
> Arguably the inverse can also be true, fairly decent looking UGL product, dosing all over the shop like SiS. Luckily theres a load of testing done on them as well, so you know it's at least clean, usually contains about the right hormone and somewhere around the ball park dosing, give or take 20%.
> 
> I've never had a bad ROHM or Neuro Pharma product either despite all the horror stories eith ROHM. I'm not totally loved up with Pharmacom but I do appreciate the little bits that set them apart.


 What are the "little bits" tho?

From what I can see they add no benefit that justifies the extra cost?


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Used pharmacom.. Nothing special, In fact their proviron did absolutely nothing even at 200mg a day, box looked nice though :thumb

And yes it was bought direct from the same place most get it.

They're just another UGL but operate from a country where laws are lax enough for them to run advertising campaigns and film fancy promotional videos.

The bottom line that even their diehard supporters can't deny is, they're a illegal drugs lab producing drugs that were never intended for human use for the black market, so which part of that means they HAVE to have any sort of quality control I don't know.

Good Uk labs? Same as always..

Nexus

Chiron

inone

Sphinx

If the new Triumph goes back to the original owners standards I'd use that too

I've heard Advar are decent too.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Towel said:


> Used pharmacom.. Nothing special, In fact their proviron did absolutely nothing even at 200mg a day, box looked nice though :thumb
> 
> And yes it was bought direct from the same place most get it.
> 
> ...


 Don't fancy paying double for fancy packaging then no?? :lol:


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

stuey99 said:


> Don't fancy paying double for fancy packaging then no?? :lol:


 Hmm it is tempting, the proviron came in a slide out little blister pack with pharmacom logos all over the foil, the packaging alone made my bench go up 10kg and gave me a semi at the same time.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Towel said:


> Hmm it is tempting, the proviron came in a slide out little blister pack with pharmacom logos all over the foil, the packaging alone made my bench go up 10kg and gave me a semi at the same time.


 Shut up man!!! Really???

f**k it...I'm getting some!!!

And some mental hamster whey and alpha A5s

AND I'm joining David Lloyd for £100 a month

Let's doooo this!!! :lol:

I want a semi tooooo!!!! :thumb


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

stuey99 said:


> Oooh I'd edit this before the BLM crew jumps on ya mate lol
> 
> I do agree tho...I used pharma years ago and got awful pip from it
> 
> ...


 I've never been able to get my head around the 'if it's Pharma it must be better' mentality.

Years ago I got my hands on some original Theramex meds from France.....Dynabolon and Heptalyte...I amp per box, packaged beautifully in a vacuum sealed foil-backed container.....so test and nandrolone....that's it....no magical component in there that added an additional 5kg of muscle to my frame.

Or maybe it would have done had I been able obtain more than 2ml of each!!!!Yet another reason why over 20 years later when far less AAS are actually being produced in a far more regulated industry when a source announces that they have thousands of units, I just laugh!! It's really NOT going to be a genuine Pharma product.

Yep, WC were the nuts.....especially the injectable dbol!!

BLM !!!!


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

godsgifttoearth said:


> As daft as it sounds, ive always felt that you can tell a lot about how something was made and the care that was taken with visuals. Its when you've got the same product by the same lab and the vials are filled to different levels, poorly crimped, glue all over the bottle from the wonky label.


 Dimensions have some of the most basic packaging of any ugl. Their hexagonal tabs in the white plastic tubs I thought looked particularly sh1t.......but what a surprise it must have been for many when they actually tried their meds!!!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

js77 said:


> I've never been able to get my head around the 'if it's Pharma it must be better' mentality.
> 
> Years ago I got my hands on some original Theramex meds from France.....Dynabolon and Heptalyte...I amp per box, packaged beautifully in a vacuum sealed foil-backed container.....so test and nandrolone....that's it....no magical component in there that added an additional 5kg of muscle to my frame.
> 
> ...


 I don't understand when lads spend fortunes on pharma gear...then post pics on here stressing if its real or fake

Just buy a decent ugl ffs


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

WOW, some great comments on this thread.......

Just some observations from me after 32yrs of using gear.

1. It is not a good thing to trust a UGLab based on them testing their own products, think about it they are not going to send out a bad test are they lol

2. if you believe a good UGL is no different to genuine Pharma gear then you have never used genuine pharma gear for a cycle (No matter what your source says, or the big guy in the gym)

3. There are some decent UG Labs out there, in my opinion the ones that stand out as excellent normally overdose for the first 6-12 months to create a following.

4. Good UGL's are good because they are consistent for years, if a lab pops up then renames etc, have been caught out they are not good at doing what they claim to be good at.

5. All Labs are as good as the Raws they buy from china & the guy who mixes the oils/orals (here is a tip for free, they all buy from the same places)

Underground is Underground if you can buy it in large quantity and from many sources no matter how it is packaged is not Pharma, labs do not make gear to give back to the community they do it to make money, if they can do that by underdosing or buying lower grade raws they will.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> WOW, some great comments on this thread.......
> 
> Just some observations from me after 32yrs of using gear.
> 
> ...


 So what advantage do you think you get from pharma test over accurately dosed ugl test? Possibly I'm missing something here...but I honestly can't imagine what lol

As you said, good ugl's are consistant for years...so why would pharma beat a consistently well dosed ugl?

Also, I've worked for pharmaceutical companies...and not one of them ever showed any sign of being in business to "give back to the community" lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stuey99 said:


> So what advantage do you think you get from pharma test over accurately dosed ugl test? Possibly I'm missing something here...but I honestly can't imagine what lol
> 
> As you said, good ugl's are consistant for years...so why would pharma beat a consistently well dosed ugl?
> 
> Also, I've worked for pharmaceutical companies...and not one of them ever showed any sign of being in business to "give back to the community" lol


 How do you know UGL is accurately dosed? the purity of the raws used have a massive influence on the results from the gear used.........you are missing something that is the difference between the standards of production and quality of raws.

i never said a good UGL is better than Pharma the reasons above still stand level of hygiene in production and quality of raws between the 2 still stands.

i never said the pharma companies give back to the community, I said that UGL does it for the money NOT to give back.....

As i said above if you think a UGL gear cycle would be as good as genuine pharma cycle then you have never used genuine Pharma.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Pscarb said:


> 2. if you believe a good UGL is no different to genuine Pharma gear then you have never used genuine pharma gear for a cycle (No matter what your source says, or the big guy in the gym)


 This is true in as much as much as the pharma med will consistently be dosed, which, don't bet me wrong is a huge benefit, but lets take Dimension as an example....Ive used this lab for over 3 years and generally stick to using their test E. When comparing this to pharma test E, such as Androtardyl, Testoviron, test blends such as UK and Portuguese Sustanon there is no noticeable difference. I used these meds long before the likes of GL and British Dragon arrived on the scene.

The Dims, like the pharma meds I've mentioned and used many many times, is always consistent and is indistinguishable from batch to batch.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> As i said above if you think a UGL gear cycle would be as good as genuine pharma cycle then you have never used genuine Pharma.


 So you're saying an accurately dosed UGL wouldn't be as good as genuine pharma then?

I'm struggling to see the logic in that mate...sorry


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

js77 said:


> This is true in as much as much as the pharma med will consistently be dosed, which, don't bet me wrong is a huge benefit, but lets take Dimension as an example....Ive used this lab for over 3 years and generally stick to using their test E. When comparing this to pharma test E, such as Androtardyl, Testoviron, test blends such as UK and Portuguese Sustanon there is no noticeable difference. I used these meds long before the likes of GL and British Dragon arrived on the scene.
> 
> The Dims, like the pharma meds I've mentioned and used many many times, is always consistent and is indistinguishable from batch to batch.


 Totally mate. In all honesty, even if a ugl is underdosed by 10% (or even 20%), on say a 1g of test a week cycle you're not gonna notice any difference...

Apart from the extra money in your bank account of course lol

IMO tho, and by all lab results I've seen (and I'm not talking about the tests published by the labs themselves), all the top ugl's are generally within 5% of accuraracy


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

stuey99 said:


> Totally mate. In all honesty, even if a ugl is underdosed by 10% (or even 20%), on say a 1g of test a week cycle you're not gonna notice any difference...
> 
> Apart from the extra money in your bank account of course lol
> 
> IMO tho, and by all lab results I've seen (and I'm not talking about the tests published by the labs themselves), all the top ugl's are generally within 5% of accuraracy


 They seem to be dont they mate.

Explains how so many of them have lasted the test of time.

I think the hygiene debate regarding ugl's is a ship that sailed a long time ago. There's hardly been an epidemic of bacterial infections since ugl's appeared on the scene and the fact that more people now than ever are using AAS further supports this.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

js77 said:


> They seem to be dont they mate.
> 
> Explains how so many of them have lasted the test of time.
> 
> I think the hygiene debate regarding ugl's is a ship that sailed a long time ago. There's hardly been an epidemic of bacterial infections since ugl's appeared on the scene and the fact that more people now than ever are using AAS further supports this.


 Yes, they won't have the same hygiene mesaures in place as pharma...and to me that's the only difference between pharma and a decent ugl

Does that mean that mean a ugl cycle isnt as good as a pharma cycle? I honestly don't see how

Like I said, maybe I'm missing something...but if I cycle on 500mg ugl test, that's as good as 500mg pharma IMO


----------



## Davemp (Feb 4, 2020)

Surely if the UGLs were that bad nobody would use them again after getting bunk gear.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

stuey99 said:


> Yes, they won't have the same hygiene mesaures in place as pharma...and to me that's the only difference between pharma and a decent ugl
> 
> Does that mean that mean a ugl cycle isnt as good as a pharma cycle? I honestly don't see how
> 
> Like I said, maybe I'm missing something...but if I cycle on 500mg ugl test, that's as good as 500mg pharma IMO


 Well that's just it. Pharma gear is still available and I can pretty much guarantee that if someone were to run, as you are , 500mg of DG test E for 12 weeks and then the same cycle of whatever Pharma med they'd notice zero difference....which is the whole point of what we're now discussing.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

js77 said:


> Well that's just it. Pharma gear is still available and I can pretty much guarantee that if someone were to run, as you are , 500mg of DG test E for 12 weeks and then the same cycle of whatever Pharma med they'd notice zero difference....which is the whole point of what we're now discussing.


 I'd agree, I've walked into pharmacies all over the world and bought test over the counter but none has been any better than the good UGLs I've used.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

theres no answer to the question as everyone has a preferred choice, or choices.

ive been using a mixture of Neuro Pharma, Sphinx and Rohm for years now. I have got some Keifei stuff for my next cycle, which ive heard is very good, cant wait to find out.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stuey99 said:


> So you're saying an accurately dosed UGL wouldn't be as good as genuine pharma then?
> 
> I'm struggling to see the logic in that mate...sorry


 yes, that's what I am saying, because unless you have actually sent UGL gear for testing yourself then the testing always has to be taken with a pinch of salt.

I am not sure why you are being so defensive though, at no point did I say the UGL gear was bunk, I used UGL for many many years, what I am saying is that it cannot be compared to genuine pharma. Just because you get results does not make it the same.

What I am saying is that if you have nothing to compare it to how do you know its as good as genuine? and by use, I mean a proper cycle, not a few amps here or there.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Clubber Lang said:


> theres no answer to the question as everyone has a preferred choice, or choices.
> 
> ive been using a mixture of Neuro Pharma, Sphinx and Rohm for years now. I have got some Keifei stuff for my next cycle, which ive heard is very good, cant wait to find out.


 exactly there is no such thing as Best just preferred


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Pscarb said:


> yes, that's what I am saying, because unless you have actually sent UGL gear for testing yourself then the testing always has to be taken with a pinch of salt.
> 
> I am not sure why you are being so defensive though, at no point did I say the UGL gear was bunk, I used UGL for many many years, what I am saying is that it cannot be compared to genuine pharma. Just because you get results does not make it the same.
> 
> What I am saying is that if you have nothing to compare it to how do you know its as good as genuine? and by use, I mean a proper cycle, not a few amps here or there.


 When you made your statement was you going off experience from years ago when pharma Tren hex etc was about or recent?

Reason I ask is I've bought pharma test from all over the world over the counter, and both bloods and results were no different to the good UGLs I've used, but obviously better than the bad ones.

I've also sent a fair amount of gear off to be tested myself and everything, including primo came back within the 5% tolerance I believe pharma work too (I might be wrong but I'm sure when I checked pharma grade gear had a 5% tolerance on dosage)

Not looking to argue as I'm using pharma test at the moment, was more curiosity as to why you're so adamant someone can't of used real pharma if they don't agree with you, as I've definitely used legitimate pharma grade test and can't say it was anything to write home about


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Towel said:


> When you made your statement was you going off experience from years ago when pharma Tren hex etc was about or recent?
> 
> Reason I ask is I've bought pharma test from all over the world over the counter, and both bloods and results were no different to the good UGLs I've used, but obviously better than the bad ones.
> 
> I've also sent a fair amount of gear off to be tested myself and everything, including primo came back within the 5% tolerance I believe pharma work too (I might be wrong but I'm sure when I checked pharma grade gear had a 5% tolerance on dosage)


 my comment is based off experience from 20yrs, 10yrs and 4yrs back and all the time in between, to be fair the only difference these days is that there is a new "AMAZING" underground lab popping up every week lol.

I have no personnel experience over the last three and half years, so i understand your point but that does not disqualify everything i know.

can you post up the bloods and the test results you have done, i assume from the question you asked me they would be recent tests?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> yes, that's what I am saying, because unless you have actually sent UGL gear for testing yourself then the testing always has to be taken with a pinch of salt.
> 
> I am not sure why you are being so defensive though, at no point did I say the UGL gear was bunk, I used UGL for many many years, what I am saying is that it cannot be compared to genuine pharma. Just because you get results does not make it the same.
> 
> What I am saying is that if you have nothing to compare it to how do you know its as good as genuine? and by use, I mean a proper cycle, not a few amps here or there.


 Plenty to compare it to mate I used pharma for years

I'm not being defensive at all...I just don't agree with what you're saying


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> my comment is based off experience from 20yrs, 10yrs and 4yrs back and all the time in between, to be fair the only difference these days is that there is a new "AMAZING" underground lab popping up every week lol.
> 
> I have no personnel experience over the last three and half years, so i understand your point but that does not disqualify everything i know.
> 
> can you post up the bloods and the test results you have done, i assume from the question you asked me they would be recent tests?


 No. Because you know fine well that you can't prove dosing by bloods

My point is exactly what I've said, accurately dosed ugl's will be just as good as pharma, and even if they are slightly undersosed you wouldn't know the difference

I didn't once try to state that I've got bloods to prove my point...as to prove my point, I dont need bloods. My point is that IMO results from decent ugl's are just as good as results from pharma

If you disagree mate, that's fine


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stuey99 said:


> No. Because you know fine well that you can't prove dosing by bloods
> 
> My point is exactly what I've said, accurately dosed ugl's will be just as good as pharma, and even if they are slightly undersosed you wouldn't know the difference
> 
> ...


 if you actually look this reply was not about you, it was in reply to Towels post hence why i quoted him..........lol


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Pscarb said:


> my comment is based off experience from 20yrs, 10yrs and 4yrs back and all the time in between, to be fair the only difference these days is that there is a new "AMAZING" underground lab popping up every week lol.
> 
> I have no personnel experience over the last three and half years, so i understand your point but that does not disqualify everything i know.
> 
> can you post up the bloods and the test results you have done, i assume from the question you asked me they would be recent tests?


 I can DM you the test results no problem pal *(The actual test where I sent gear off to be tested, not bloods)* but as you know anytime labs get posted on here it causes a whole world of crap unfortunately.

I've posted bloods up constantly throughout the years, even with hgh which I think I came to you for advice on where my levels should be, just posted some more as I've switched to Hyges after using Ansomone for years.

250mg of Norma gave me 49 (forgot units)

1500mg of cidos have me 247

So allowing for obvious variables I can see roughly what my body gives me in terms of test levels from set dosages.

My bloods on labs ranging from Apollo, TM, Triumph, Nexus, Inone and now back to pharma again have all fell in line, I posted bloods on the galenikas last week in the steroid pic forum

As I said mate was more curiosity as you've been taking gear about as long as I've been alive, I'm just saying my experience is pharma is no different providing the labs decent.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

stuey99 said:


> No. Because you know fine well that you can't prove dosing by bloods
> 
> My point is exactly what I've said, accurately dosed ugl's will be just as good as pharma, and even if they are slightly undersosed you wouldn't know the difference
> 
> ...


 The difference between a UGL and Pharma, or the best UGLs subject to lots of international testing, is that the gear is what it says on the label, no big swings in dosing (high or low). The gear is also clean.

Test is test, tren is tren. No one is arguing that, the point tho, is some have far tighter QA and have a lot more public accountability and dont just change names, owners every few months or hide behind private forum groups.

There's good UGLs out there who are decently consistent but it's still a far bigger leap of faith than buying full on Pharma oils or a good "fake" pharma who have their own batch testing. Most UGLs are not batch testing RAWs, they're not using methods with tabs that ensure consistent dosing, that's why they're that much cheaper.

Last batches of tests from anabolic lab for a good UGL vs the one I believe is the best for QC reasons. One is using an arbitrary 10% OD, the other is going for label claims.

Quite a few might prefer the overdosed product but these are the ones that crash or randomly PiP like a bitch. Cos its stronger than it should be.

Each to their own, you're not being forced to use a lab, so it really confuses me that people get so invested in the argument.

*Actual content*: Pharmacom Labs PHARMA Bol 100 was determined to have an *actual content of 99.7 mg/ml methandienone.*

*Actual content*: Pharmacom Labs Turinabolos 10 was determined to have *actual content of 10.2 mg/tablet 4-chlorodehydromethyltestosterone*.

*Actual content*: Pharmacom Labs PHARMA Test C200 was determined to have an *actual content of **205.6 mg/ml testosterone cypionate*.

*Actual content*: Dragon Pharma Cypionat 250 was determined to have an *actual content of 278 mg/ml testosterone cypionate*.

*Actual content*: Dragon Pharma Trenbolone 200 was determined to have an *actual content of 221 mg/ml trenbolone enanthate*.

*Actual content*: Dragon Pharma Cypionat 250 was determined to have an *actual content of 282 mg/ml testosterone cypionate*.


----------



## stargazer (Sep 14, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> WOW, some great comments on this thread.......
> 
> Just some observations from me after 32yrs of using gear.
> 
> 2.* if you believe a good UGL is no different to genuine Pharma gear* *then you have never used genuine pharma gear for a cycle* (No matter what your source says, or the big guy in the gym)


 No, you said this^^^

And @stuey99 i dont agree wih Pscarb either and here's why.

In my 30+ years i certainly have used both on many occasions, but i have just seen someone in a post (who should know better) tell me that i have never used genuine pharma gear for a cycle :confused1: .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Towel said:


> I can DM you the test results no problem pal *(The actual test where I sent gear off to be tested, not bloods)* but as you know anytime labs get posted on here it causes a whole world of crap unfortunately.
> 
> I've posted bloods up constantly throughout the years, even with hgh which I think I came to you for advice on where my levels should be, just posted some more as I've switched to Hyges after using Ansomone for years.
> 
> ...


 I certainly will agree with you on the posting lab results of tested gear......now that does create a toxic environment lol

thing is at no point did I say you UGL gear is crap or that you should not use it (this is not aimed at you or anyone) it is more the point that in my opinion there is a difference in using UG gear and Genuine Pharma Gear.

I have been around for like forever and in that time to the present day i have known and know several individuals that own and run UG labs, I know ones that dose as correctly, I know ones that have intentionally underdosed and put out "Good test results" after a period of intentionally overdosing.

thing is no one bats an eyelid when a test comes out overdosed as that's a good thing, yet something being underdosed is seen as a bad thing or is dismissed as a bad test but QC, as @godsgifttoearth has pointed out, is down to good QC being overdosed is as bad as being underdosed as it shows bad QC methods.

i had my favourites over the years for one reason or another and the physique i built from using UGL showed they work, like @Clubber Lang has mentioned there is no such thing as "The Best"


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stargazer said:


> No, you said this^^^
> 
> And @stuey99 i dont agree wih Pscarb either and here's why.
> 
> In my 30+ years i certainly have used both on many occasions, but i have just seen someone in a post (who should know better) tell me that i have never used genuine pharma gear for a cycle :confused1: .


 I should know better because of why? you are someone I should know

I still stand by what I said you not agreeing with me has zero relevance to my opinion just as me agreeing with you has zero relevance to you.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

godsgifttoearth said:


> The difference between a UGL and Pharma, or the best UGLs subject to lots of international testing, is that the gear is what it says on the label, no big swings in dosing (high or low). The gear is also clean.
> 
> Test is test, tren is tren. No one is arguing that, the point tho, is some have far tighter QA and have a lot more public accountability and dont just change names, owners every few months or hide behind private forum groups.
> 
> ...


 Anabolic lab is know for being a complete farce of a operation.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

Towel said:


> Anabolic lab is know for being a complete farce of a operation.


 pick any of the other 100's of other tests done on them? its at this point, i'd be wondering what the agenda is. we've gone from ROFL pretty packaging overpriced. UGLs are just as good what makes pharma test any better. now we're onto, no the testing done is a farce. I mean, its SIMEC who test but there's others from Lab4tox etc etc. if we're calling bullshit on those testing, then any other labs testing is just as BS as this then.

so what is the agenda here? the lab is solid, why argue? is there anywhere near as much testing done on any of the other UK labs banded around? no, there's not as they're UK only and not subject to the same testing that international and US communities do. does that stop me from using ROHM, sphinx, Dunning, Southern Ghost? no it hasn't. im literally using dunning test300+ mast200 with SG tren300 now. i've got some ROHM var50 in me with SG superdrol. the AI i'm using is pharmacom. does that stop me for acknowledging that another lab manufactures stuff in higher end capacity, no, its simply the way it is.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> I should know better because of why? you are someone I should know
> 
> I still stand by what I said you not agreeing with me has zero relevance to my opinion just as me agreeing with you has zero relevance to you.


 X dose of testosterone from ugl A will give the exact same result as x dose of testosterone from pharma company B. If the tested mg is the same. The result is the same. You must agree on that surely?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

MXD said:


> X dose of testosterone from ugl A will give the exact same result as x dose of testosterone from pharma company B. If the tested mg is the same. The result is the same. You must agree on that surely?


 Exactly the point I was making mate lol


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Pharma gear > UGL end of..........

I had to stop taking Pharma Test because I was putting on way too much muscle, too quickly and was scared for my health.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Pscarb said:


> WOW, some great comments on this thread.......
> 
> Just some observations from me after 32yrs of using gear.
> 
> ...


 So having written all that you've now concluded that...

"there's no such thing as best, just preferred"

Blimey!!!


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

250mg of test is 250mg test given it's tested and comes out at that result. Regardless of the raws or the chemist who makes it.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

I actually think pharma is better than ugl and I'm probably most knowledgeable guy on the planet right now, not just most knowledgeable on this forum.


----------



## feelinfine (Sep 26, 2017)

MrBrightside said:


> I actually think pharma is better than ugl and I'm probably most knowledgeable guy on the planet right now, not just most knowledgeable on this forum.


 Everyone would use pharma if it was widely available. At least I know I would. Gear made in a clean pharmaceutical environment vs made in a bathtub in someone's shed. It is a no brainer.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

feelinfine said:


> Everyone would use pharma if it was widely available. At least I know I would. Gear made in a clean pharmaceutical environment vs made in a bathtub in someone's shed. It is a no brainer.


 I can understand both sides of the coin. For sure pharma is attractive given the quality of the raws and also how it's made. That said it's a risk of buying fakes unless your going into the pharmacy yourself in Turkey, Egypt, Pakistan ect. It's also expensive.

I've never had an abscess or infection from UGL gear and the amount of users who use UGL compared to minimal cases of infection for me is assuring enough. I know what I'm getting isn't fake as I'm buying straight from source or a trusted re seller. Then it comes to price. I can buy 10ml of test for the price of a 12 pack of beer or basically I can buy 30ml of sust from a UGL for the price of 10ml pharma which may not sound like too much but when your buying several compounds to run for a long duration it adds up.

at the end of the day 1mg of test is 1mg test regardless of the label on the bottle


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MXD said:


> X dose of testosterone from ugl A will give the exact same result as x dose of testosterone from pharma company B. If the tested mg is the same. The result is the same. You must agree on that surely?


 my point which many have missed is that the QC in place with genuine Pharma is solid due to standards and the amount of governance they need to go through, a UGL does not have this in place and even if they did if they realised a batch was underdosed do you think they would ditch it and start again.

So yes 250mg of Test is 250mg of test pharma or UGL the issue is that no one knows apart from the chemist of the lab if the dose is correct, this is not the case with Pharma.



js77 said:


> So having written all that you've now concluded that...
> 
> "there's no such thing as best, just preferred"
> 
> Blimey!!!


 Why blimey? my point throughout all of this is that UGL gear is not as consistently dosed correctly like pharma gear, and yes I know this as fact...... UGL gear is fine nothing wrong with it in general, I said earlier I used it for a very long time and had no issues, people are getting butthurt because they are over defensive about what lab they use, I know this because I used to do the same.

this type of thread pops up several times a year and it never gets answered because it cannot be answered, members like they did answering the question 10yrs ago will answer based on a few points.

1. they are somehow connected to the lab, directly or indirectly
2. they have only used 1 or 2 labs so have limited scope to answer.
3. They pick the one they prefer based on results for them but that doesn't make it the best.

Gear from UGL is not controlled to any standard, it doesn't have to be this has been proven time and time again by many through lab tests......hold on you can't believe those lab tests because they are fake, yet the lab tests that are issued by the lab....they are ok as they wouldn't lie would they lol


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Pscarb said:


> my point which many have missed is that the QC in place with genuine Pharma is solid due to standards and the amount of governance they need to go through, a UGL does not have this in place and even if they did if they realised a batch was underdosed do you think they would ditch it and start again.
> 
> So yes 250mg of Test is 250mg of test pharma or UGL the issue is that no one knows apart from the chemist of the lab if the dose is correct, this is not the case with Pharma.
> 
> ...


 It was your bold claim that .....

2. if you believe a good UGL is no different to genuine Pharma gear then you have never used genuine pharma gear for a cycle (No matter what your source says, or the big guy in the gym)

.....that warranted 'Blimey'

I completely agree that the benefit of a Pharma med over a UGL is the strict controls over production therefore leading to a more consistently produced product, but that's a different argument to what you're saying above.

A 'good UGL' would suggest a consistently accurately produced product and therefore would indeed be no different to a Pharma product.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

I intended to stay out of this thread, frankly because as always seems to be the case, due to amount of arguing that seems to be going back and forth rather than useful debate.

 The topic seems to have moved to 'test is test' couple with 'if' based scenarios.

The fact remains, a licensed pharmaceutical grade product will always be superior to an illegally produced product over the course of time.

Anyone who has genuinely worked in pharmaceutical or medical device manufacturing will understand why. A UGL can simply not (and doesn't) maintain the degree of stringent quality control per batch that a licensed product will.

Not only this, but you must consider the quality of excipients and purity of the raw compound used. Whilst a UGL may achieve a moderately accurately dosed product.... they are not using raw materials that maintain the same level of purity as a pharmaceutical company will. Purity is not only about dosing.

If you are not concerned by this, which many of us aren't then there is absolutely nothing wrong with a good, long standing UGL the majority of the time. But the fact remains.... a licensed pharmaceutical grade product will be a better end product.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Bensif said:


> I intended to stay out of this thread, frankly because as always seems to be the case, due to amount of arguing that seems to be going back and forth rather than useful debate.
> 
> The topic seems to have moved to 'test is test' couple with 'if' based scenarios.
> 
> ...


 Absolutely a better "end product", but to say a pharma cycle will be noticably better than a ugl cycle is IMO not true...aside from the slight possibility you might get a bad batch

This is and always has been my point...that a well dosed ugl will give the same results as pharma grade, meaning the higher price tag and large risk of fakes just not being worth it


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

stuey99 said:


> Absolutely a better "end product", but to say a pharma cycle will be noticably better than a ugl cycle is IMO not true...aside from the slight possibility you might get a bad batch
> 
> This is and always has been my point...that a well dosed ugl will give the same results as pharma grade, meaning the higher price tag and large risk of fakes just not being worth it


 no one is saying that tho? they're saying its a better product, objectively, based on what that product is and how it needs to be produced. no one is arguing that if you get 1g of test from whatever source, that 1g of test won't do what 1g of test does.

objectively, pharma is going to meet the label dose closely. pharma is going to be free of microbes. pharma is less likely to use high impurity raws, carriers, solvents that can cause issues with reactions and PiP. pharma is less likely to use ebay vials and stoppers that degrade from solvents and add more impurity. pharma tabs are made in 1 of 2 ways that ensures uniform and consistent dosing. the process is far more time and equipment costly than just mixing some hormone up with magnesium sterate and filling caps or pressing tabs with it. there's also the fact they will usually be laminated and bonded to prevent falling to pieces in transit (less of an issue for most).

do you "need" pharma or fake-pharma grade gear? that's up to the end user but it doesn't change the fact that a vial of sustannon from aspen is objectively better than a vial from pharmacom, which is then objectively better than a vial from [UGL insert lab of the week].


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

js77 said:


> It was your bold claim that .....
> 
> 2. if you believe a good UGL is no different to genuine Pharma gear then you have never used genuine pharma gear for a cycle (No matter what your source says, or the big guy in the gym)
> 
> ...


 No, it isn't pharma is consistently dosed because it has to be, as @Bensif has said below its not just about dose, UGL products are NOT consistently dosed correctly thus leading to my bold claim above.



Bensif said:


> I intended to stay out of this thread, frankly because as always seems to be the case, due to amount of arguing that seems to be going back and forth rather than useful debate.
> 
> The topic seems to have moved to 'test is test' couple with 'if' based scenarios.
> 
> ...


 Thank god someone gets what I mean...



stuey99 said:


> Absolutely a better "end product", but to say a pharma cycle will be noticably better than a ugl cycle is *IMO* not true...aside from the slight possibility you might get a bad batch
> 
> This is and always has been my point...*that a well dosed ugl *will give the same results as pharma grade, meaning the higher price tag and large risk of fakes just not being worth it


 So a better end product but not a better cycle??


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Well it's NOT a 'good UGL' then if it NOT consistently dosed!!

Ive just said about the benefit of a Pharma lab having stringent controls and yet you're still trying argue about something we're agreeing on!!

@Pscarb you're right, I don't get what you're saying because you're not clear in what you're trying to get across...luckily Bensif has helped you out!!


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

js77 said:


> Well it's NOT a 'good UGL' then if it NOT consistently dosed!!
> 
> Ive just said about the benefit of a Pharma lab having stringent controls and yet you're still trying argue about something we're agreeing on!!
> 
> @Pscarb you're right, I don't get what you're saying because you're not clear in what you're trying to get across...luckily Bensif has helped you out!!


 how many UGLs independently test their own raws upon receiving them? i got a brick of raws with a little cert from the supplier stating 99.8% purity. it was actually 95%. might not seem a huge difference but does add up.

say you're a source making 1000 units of test e @ 300mg/ml. nice and simple you need 300 grams of test, at 95% purity. if you were spot on measuring everything else, you'd end up with 1000 units of 285mg/ml test e. add in actual measurement error with the oils, solvent, and the raws and that number can go up or down.

someone tests it and slates the lab as underdosed. you need to save the brand, so throw in a 10% overdose so we're at 313mg/ml. every body chills out, all is well.

next batch of raws comes in, you do the same recipe only the raws are actually 98%, you've now got test e at 320mg/ml and isn't staying in solutions once it cools in your bottle fillers. you chuck it back in the cooker and throw in some more BB or maybe sneak on some EO. now its holding put people are complaining about a batch that has a load of PiP and bad reactions.

i'd hope this scenario sounds very familiar to anyone using UGLs, as its pretty common place. the UGL can be "good" with all their best intentions but without spending all the extra money and time to test, which increases the chances of getting rumbled, you're at mercy of a list of variables that they have no control over.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

godsgifttoearth said:


> how many UGLs independently test their own raws upon receiving them? i got a brick of raws with a little cert from the supplier stating 99.8% purity. it was actually 95%. might not seem a huge difference but does add up.
> 
> say you're a source making 1000 units of test e @ 300mg/ml. nice and simple you need 300 grams of test, at 95% purity. if you were spot on measuring everything else, you'd end up with 1000 units of 285mg/ml test e. add in actual measurement error with the oils, solvent, and the raws and that number can go up or down.
> 
> ...


 I agree mate but the reality is NOBODY would notice such a slight variation in dose during a cycle.

I think the comment 'you've obviously not used Pharma if you think there's no difference with a UGL' is inaccurate.

I used Pharma exclusively for the first 7/8 years of my AAS use. The last 12 years or so have seen me use what I consider to be 'good UGL's' such as European Union Labs and Dimension and there is zero difference compared to Pharma labs.

It looks like we're actually pretty much agreeing with each other regarding the differences between labs!!


----------



## stargazer (Sep 14, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> I should know better because of why? you are someone I should know
> 
> I still stand by what I said you not agreeing with me has zero relevance to my opinion just as me agreeing with you has zero relevance to you.


 Well yeah, you do know me Paul, and you have done since 2007 but that's not the point.

The point is (agree or not) your analogy for statement 2. is flawed.

My point is, putting it succinctly to your statement : 2. if you believe a good UGL is no different to genuine Pharma gear then you have never used genuine pharma gear for a cycle (No matter what your source says, or the big guy in the gym)

*You have no right to make a statement that imposes your opinion on my circumstances, because you don't know my circumstances.*

So please, don't be patronising and hypocritical because you have said very similar to what i just said (highlighted) many, many, many times over the years and you know it  .


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

stargazer said:


> Well yeah, you do know me Paul, and you have done since 2007 but that's not the point.
> 
> The point is (agree or not) your analogy for statement 2. is flawed.
> 
> ...


 I must agree..statement 2 was ridiculous.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

js77 said:


> Well it's NOT a 'good UGL' then if it NOT consistently dosed!!
> 
> Ive just said about the benefit of a Pharma lab having stringent controls and yet you're still trying argue about something we're agreeing on!!
> 
> @Pscarb you're right, I don't get what you're saying because you're not clear in what you're trying to get across...luckily Bensif has helped you out!!


 I get exactly what he's saying. He seems to think that disagreeing with him means we're not intelligent enough to understand. The possibility that we understand but still disagree apparently hasn't occurred to him. It's called arrogance

The difference is, I see my opinion as my personal opinion...he sees his opinion as fact. And anyone who doesn't come round to his opinion just "doesn't understand"


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

js77 said:


> I agree mate but the reality is NOBODY would notice such a slight variation in dose during a cycle.
> 
> I think the comment 'you've obviously not used Pharma if you think there's no difference with a UGL' is inaccurate.
> 
> ...


 Is any difference in quality between pharma and a good ugl so big that you'd notice tho?

Of course it's not...we all know it's not lol


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

stargazer said:


> Well yeah, you do know me Paul, and you have done since 2007 but that's not the point.
> 
> The point is (agree or not) your analogy for statement 2. is flawed.
> 
> ...


 Do as I say not as I do tho right. You know he's never responded well to people disagreeing with him lol


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

stuey99 said:


> I get exactly what he's saying. He seems to think that disagreeing with him means we're not intelligent enough to understand. The possibility that we understand but still disagree apparently hasn't occurred to him. It's called arrogance
> 
> The difference is, I see my opinion as my personal opinion...he sees his opinion as fact. And anyone who doesn't come round to his opinion just "doesn't understand"


 This and many other comments are what I define as arguing rather than debating or trying to understand. Often why I avoid threads on here.

What people seem to be overlooking (and I did state this already) is that 'purity' and 'concentration' are not one and the same are not entirely correlative.

Purity can affect bioavailability and toxicity and purity is not controlled for in UGL.

To reaffirm, a drug product at the correct concentration or assay formulated from impure compounds will not Necessarily exhibit the same effects in the body as a one from a higher purity compound

Now my next statement is anecdotal, but it is my belief that purity of drugs, not just dosing, it is what has lead to many people over the years stating Pharma versus UGL is night and day.

@Pscarb is incredibly experienced and knowledgable and I'm quite surprised by some of the comments in this thread. When we don't understand sometimes its best to ask for more information. If we still don't understand sometimes we have to restructure or rephrase our question. This tends to be far more constructive.

His comment was fairly sweeping but it's certainly not the first time I've heard this over time as there's often a reason for that.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Bensif said:


> This and many other comments are what I define as arguing rather than debating or trying to understand. Often why I avoid threads on here.
> 
> What people seem to be overlooking (and I did state this already) is that 'purity' and 'concentration' are not one and the same are not entirely correlative.
> 
> ...


 He is experienced...but because my opinion it different it does not mean I don't understand his "wisdom" or I've never tried legit pharma...it simply means I have a different opinion

My experience says that pharma cycles are really not better than cycles using decent ugl's...yet I'm being told my experience and opinion aren't valid...and if I was clever enough to understsnd what he said I would see that

Sorry, but no!!

That's arrogant, condescending, and basically the way I've consistently seen him react over the years to anyone who disagrees with his mighty opinion

He asked me for blood results to prove what I was saying...and although I didn't have them, someone else did. Yet even after asking for bloods as proof, he then disregarded them when they were posted insisting he was still right lol

Do you believe 4ml of a decent ugl test e will be noticably less effective than 4ml of pharma test? That's really the only question here and the only statement I've ever made

Regsrdless of anything else...yes or no?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

stuey99 said:


> He is experienced...but because my opinion it different it does not mean I don't understand his "wisdom" or I've never tried legit pharma...it simply means I have a different opinion
> 
> My experience says that pharma cycles are really not better than cycles using decent ugl's...yet I'm being told my experience and opinion aren't valid...and if I was clever enough to understsnd what he said I would see that
> 
> ...


 To answer this you would need to better define the bolded statement. Regardless of what? You need to define variables here please, as well as what is constant.

My issue is less so the topic, more the tone. To me, the point of this forum is share knowledge and experience and for everyone to learn from each other. Not everyone will agree on everything discussed, but a debate can offer a question some insight from which the asked can make their own decision.

This often instead seems to be a 'who can shout the loudest and longest' competition, sometimes leading to misinformation.

Lets try and get it back on track with a more constructive discussion.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Bensif said:


> To answer this you would need to better define the bolded statement. Regardless of what? You need to define variables here please, as well as what is constant.
> 
> My issue is less so the topic, more the tone. To me, the point of this forum is share knowledge and experience and for everyone to learn from each other. Not everyone will agree on everything discussed, but a debate can offer a question some insight from which the asked can make their own decision.
> 
> ...


 My question is simple mate. Do you believe you'd see any noticable difference between 4ml of test e from a good ugl and 4ml of pharma test e?

The ONLY statement of opinion I've made here is I haven't seen any difference

Im offering up no variables. My question is simple bro

Then let's sensibly debate your answer...I'm more than happy to with you mate cos I know you understand that your opinion isnt necessemarily fact


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

stuey99 said:


> My question is simple mate. Do you believe you'd see any noticable difference between 4ml of test e from a good ugl and 4ml of pharma test e?
> 
> The ONLY statement of opinion I've made here is I haven't seen any difference
> 
> ...


 Ok sure, so I will base my answer on my own experience. I will first preface this I rarely use Pharma because I simply don't trust people, especially those selling illegal drugs! Bar one time, when I have used pharmaceutical testosterone it's been from a legitimate place (I don't want to say how or where).

Now did I feel any different in respect 'the usual' Positive things we see when on a reasonable dose of testosterone? No.

Did I notice any actual or other differences? Yes. A lot less water which to me says less of an inflammatory response. This is something I am quite in tune with though due to an inflammatory disease. For want of a better phrase, the look was 'cleaner'.

Now I can't tell you why I saw (and see) such a stark difference in this respect as I have not had either pharma, nor UGL used before or after HPLC tested. So my statement is conjecture; I believe this was in part due to the excipients used and in part down to the purity.

I believe this far more noticeable with things such as HGH and I'm sure many here would agree. You get the same usual effects but with far more unwanted effects and this is most certainly down to purity.

So why do I mostly use UGL like many here? Numerous reasons;

- I don't trust sellers

- not everything (not any more) is available as a pharmaceutical grade product

- if I'm using two or more compounds, where one or more are only available as UGL, is there any point or can I justify using a pharmaceutical grade product as well?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Bensif said:


> Ok sure, so I will base my answer on my own experience. I will first preface this I rarely use Pharma because I simply don't trust people, especially those selling illegal drugs! Bar one time, when I have used pharmaceutical testosterone it's been from a legitimate place (I don't want to say how or where).
> 
> Now did I feel any different in respect 'the usual' Positive things we see when on a reasonable dose of testosterone? No.
> 
> ...


 Totally respect that bro...so you agree results are the same, but your body reacts better in other ways to pharma? Which is totally in line with you saying earlier that "the finished product is better quality" which if you remember, I agreed with

Although from what Paul says, the fact tou noticed no difference in results must actually mean the pharma you used wasn't legit lol

As always its person dependant, although I highly doubt anyone would see a noticable difference in gains between a good ugl and pharma...largely because even 2 identical cycles will bring totally different results, which I'm sure few guys will disagree with

If you run 1g of pharma test now, and 1g of pharma test in 6 months will the results be the same? I highly doubt it. So if you cant quantify the difference between 2 identical pharma cycles, I fail to see how you could notice the difference between pharma and a similarly dosed ugl lol


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

stuey99 said:


> Totally respect that bro...so you agree results are the same, but your body reacts better in other ways to pharma? Which is totally in line with you saying earlier that "the finished product is better quality" which if you remember, I agreed with
> 
> Although from what Paul says, the fact tou noticed no difference in results must actually mean the pharma you used wasn't legit lol
> 
> ...


 I should have perhaps better qualified what I meant by usual results. Stronger, fuller etc. But strength and performance are affected by so many other factors, so I cannot attribute any positive or acute changes I saw here to the testosterone alone.

But the cleaner look and feel is certainly a result I could see and preferred. But this was testosterone in isolation. I do have periods where I only use test, but not perhaps as much as where I am stacking things (usually 2 compounds and an oral) unless I'm on downtime and 'cruising'.

I do think, compounded over time this may yield an overall better physique but as I haven't done this personally, eg only use pharmaceutical grade products, I couldn't say this for sure.

I do liken this to HGH where the above is far more pronounced and I did use pharmaceutical grade HGH exclusively for a number of years.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Bensif said:


> I should have perhaps better qualified what I meant by usual results. Stronger, fuller etc. But strength and performance are affected by so many other factors, so I cannot attribute any positive or acute changes I saw here to the testosterone alone.
> 
> But the cleaner look and feel is certainly a result I could see and preferred. But this was testosterone in isolation. I do have periods where I only use test, but not perhaps as much as where I am stacking things (usually 2 compounds and an oral) unless I'm on downtime and 'cruising'.
> 
> ...


 You see, slightly different experiences between the two of us...and both totally valid

I fully agree that the likes of hgh and ancilliaries like nolva and adex...and also proviron are generally of much poorer quality from UGL's. My thinking on this is that it's more difficult for users to tell how good the dosing is so ugl's feel they can get away with underdosing products

Congratulations on a very diplomatic approach by the way lol


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

js77 said:


> I agree mate but the reality is NOBODY would notice such a slight variation in dose during a cycle.
> 
> I think the comment 'you've obviously not used Pharma if you think there's no difference with a UGL' is inaccurate.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, totally agree. Everyone is using more than they need anyway, so they wouldn't unless they get bloods or someone tests the product.

The most common thing that's the issue is crashing gear or random PiP between same lab, same product, different batches. That's something that is pretty unique to UGLs and the reason I offered was the lower QC. Its part of the UGL journey.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

feelinfine said:


> Everyone would use pharma if it was widely available. At least I know I would. Gear made in a clean pharmaceutical environment vs made in a bathtub in someone's shed. It is a no brainer.


 Without a doubt.

Why has pharma pretty much disappeared? I wanna know right now! Before I go any further....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stargazer said:


> Well yeah, you do know me Paul, and you have done since 2007 but that's not the point.
> 
> The point is (agree or not) your analogy for statement 2. is flawed.
> 
> ...


 Knowing you or not makes zero difference to my opinion, point number 2 is not flawed in my opinion maybe it is in yours but why does that mean i am wrong??



stuey99 said:


> He is experienced...but because my opinion it different it does not mean I don't understand his "wisdom" or I've never tried legit pharma...it simply means I have a different opinion
> 
> My experience says that pharma cycles are really not better than cycles using decent ugl's...yet I'm being told my experience and opinion aren't valid...and if I was clever enough to understsnd what he said I would see that
> 
> ...


 How have I been arrogant and condescending my first post was not aimed at anyone individual, it is my opinion based on my experience, you have a different opinion I have never said that is wrong. it's not that i think my opinion is mighty, its because you assume I think it is mighty......if this is what you think then don't take any notice to it 

if you don't agree with me that is your right, forums are a place to debate, I have not called you arrogant etc yet it's ok for you to say that about me......why

I didnt disregard to the blood I looked at them, was i supposed to then make a post??



stuey99 said:


> No. Because you know fine well that you can't prove dosing by bloods
> 
> My point is exactly what I've said, accurately dosed ugl's will be just as good as pharma, and even if they are slightly undersosed you wouldn't know the difference
> 
> ...


 and that is why I didn't ask you for blood.......

the underlined part of this speaks volumes.......in your opinion what i said is wrong, although you cant appreciate that IMO i am correct.......

So your opinion is true but mine is not.........and I have the mightly opinion.....lol ok buddy

So without emotion or getting butthurt because i have a different opinion than you and others on this let me be clear about the point.

*IMO the results from a cycle would be better if the user used genuine Pharma Gear opposed to UGL gear.*

There you go its an opinion, my opinion and i stand by it, if this line of text offends you, with all due respect grow up (said in a non-arragant, condescending way  )


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

MrBrightside said:


> Without a doubt.
> 
> Why has pharma pretty much disappeared? I wanna know right now! Before I go any further....


 I wouldn't guesstimate

1. People generally want to spend as little as possible way of nature so cheapest option always wins.

2. Counterfeit cash in has made people loose trust in potential genuine products


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

@Pscarb yes I appreciate that's your opinion...however it's your arrogant statement that said anyone who disagrees with you has obviously never used legit pharma which clearly shows you believe your opinion is fact

THIS is what I took issue with...and you know it

So don't start claiming I've took issue with your opinion, I've took issue with your arrogance

My opinion is exactly that...my opinion...as highlighted with my discussuon with @Bensif

My disagreement with you is because true to form you basically said if I disagree with you then I don't know what I'm talking about...and it's actually taken all this s**t for you to actually admit your opinion is just that...your opinion


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

It's a great pity you didn't state your opinion as in bold in your last comment from the start.. rather than saying anyone who disagrees with you has obviously never used legit pharma

The two approaches are the difference between a statement of opinion and a statement of fact mate


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Thread is close to me locking it

If you can't debate without name calling then please do not comment

Last chance, this behaviour will not be tolerated


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Cronus said:


> Thread is close to me locking it
> 
> If you can't debate without name calling then please do not comment
> 
> Last chance, this behaviour will not be tolerated


 Go fuk yourself you boring cheesey foreskin x


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

js77 said:


> Go fuk yourself you boring cheesey foreskin x


 Least I've used "real" Pharma

You carry on using fake UGL


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Cronus said:


> Least I've used "real" Pharma
> 
> You carry on using fake UGL


 Prove it...unless you can post your blood work you're lying.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

js77 said:


> Prove it...unless you can post your blood work you're lying.


 The feelings in my cock are more proof than any blood work


----------



## stargazer (Sep 14, 2017)

@Pscarb

You responded to my 2nd post with this statement "I should know better because of why? you are someone I should know"

So i answered with: "Well yeah, you do know me Paul, and you have done since 2007 but that's not the point"

So why are you now saying in response and i quote: "Knowing you or not makes zero difference to my opinion"

I know it makes zero difference FFS, that is why when you asked me, i said that is not the point, so i'm agreeing with that so whats the problem?

As for the next bit and i quote: "point number 2 is not flawed in my opinion maybe it is in yours but why does that mean i am wrong??"

Because you are WRONG, you are wrong to tell me i have never done a pharma cycle, but that's exactly what you did do, there is no argument, it's here on this thread in black and white so be as pedantic as you like but don't tell me what i have or haven't done.

I'm not the only one in this thread who feels insulted by you telling them what they have or haven't done, instead of arguing why don't you just agree that you should have worded it differently?

Tell you what, you never had kidney failure or sepsis because that's not how it works, now see how that makes you feel when someone calls you out as a liar!


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Cronus said:


> The feelings in my cock are more proof than any blood work


 Hhhhmmm I like the sound of that!

.....sorry


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

js77 said:


> Hhhhmmm I like the sound of that!
> 
> .....sorry


 Well if that's what you think, you've obviously never tried his cock :thumb


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

stargazer said:


> @Pscarb ....... instead of arguing why don't you just agree that you should have worded it differently?


 Unfortunately an over inflated ego can get in the way of many things including admitting when you are wrong.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

stuey99 said:


> Well if that's what you think, you've obviously never tried his cock :thumb


 Tell me more.....did you dress him up?

Ffs I really need to stop with this tranny thing......Trannies Anonymous perhaps?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

js77 said:


> Tell me more.....did you dress him up?
> 
> Ffs I really need to stop with this tranny thing......Trannies Anonymous perhaps?


 I think you've already given up on the anonymous bit mate lol

But I've changed my mind already...it doesnt mean you haven't tried it before...now it's just "my opinion" :lol:


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

stuey99 said:


> I think you've already given up on the anonymous bit mate lol
> 
> But I've changed my mind already...it doesnt mean you haven't tried it before...now it's just "my opinion" :lol:


 One of my dads famous sayings was..

'son, you're not a man until you've had a man'

....Jesus....can someone delete my account with immediate effect please


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

js77 said:


> One of my dads famous sayings was..
> 
> 'son, you're not a man until you've had a man'
> 
> ....Jesus....can someone delete my account with immediate effect please


 Jesus Christ lol...you need help bruv :lol:


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

stuey99 said:


> Jesus Christ lol...you need help bruv :lol:


 I'm past helping mate.

Ive just turned a 'best labs ' thread into discussing my fathers paedo tendencies.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

js77 said:


> I'm past helping mate.
> 
> Ive just turned a 'best labs ' thread into discussing my fathers paedo tendencies.


 Oh so a trannie and a paedo?

Yeah...you've got no chance mate

(Only my opinion btw lol)


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

js77 said:


> One of my dads famous sayings was..
> 
> 'son, you're not a man until you've had a man'
> 
> ....Jesus....can someone delete my account with immediate effect please


 Its okay my mum told me the same thing


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Cronus said:


> Its okay my mum told me the same thing


 Mate, we might be related!!


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

stuey99 said:


> Oh so a trannie and a paedo?
> 
> Yeah...you've got no chance mate
> 
> (Only my opinion btw lol)


 Wow!

If you think that then clearly you've never had a tranny !! :cool2:


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

js77 said:


> Wow!
> 
> If you think that then clearly you've never had a tranny !! :cool2:


 Haha see my last comment on another thread mate...why do you think I gave up tren? :lol:


----------



## 92917 (Apr 27, 2020)

js77 said:


> Tell me more.....did you dress him up?
> 
> Ffs I really need to stop with this tranny thing......Trannies Anonymous perhaps?


 You don't look in a thread for awhile.... and come back to this. What the hell happened? Haha


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Pez189 said:


> You don't look in a thread for awhile.... and come back to this. What the hell happened? Haha


 It's me mate. I'm scum.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stuey99 said:


> @Pscarb yes I appreciate that's your opinion...however it's your arrogant statement that said anyone who disagrees with you has obviously never used legit pharma which clearly shows you believe your opinion is fact
> 
> THIS is what I took issue with...and you know it
> 
> ...


 You took my original post as arrogant is down to you and the others that did the same, I really don't care if you took issue with something I wrote on a forum personally, that's on you.



stargazer said:


> @Pscarb
> 
> You responded to my 2nd post with this statement "I should know better because of why? you are someone I should know"
> 
> ...


 That is how it worked unless you know something I don't?



js77 said:


> Unfortunately an over inflated ego can get in the way of many things including admitting when you are wrong.


 I am not wrong this is what I believe, a bunch of guys on a forum doesn't make me wrong.


----------



## sohamboy20 (Nov 26, 2018)

Pscarb said:


> I am not wrong this is what I believe, a bunch of guys on a forum doesn't make me wrong.


 Trying not to brown nose you lol but I'm a bit flummoxed how anyone can really argue with you when you've had years and years of experience when it comes to AAS usage, and have built the physique that you've got and competed with, of course everyone is entitled to their own opinion though.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

sohamboy20 said:


> Trying not to brown nose you lol but I'm a bit flummoxed how anyone can really argue with you when you've had years and years of experience when it comes to AAS usage, and have built the physique that you've got and competed with, of course everyone is entitled to their own opinion though.


 Well you tried and failed mate

Once again...the issue is that he's so bloody arrogant that anyone who disagrees with him "has never tried genuine pharma"...in other words, the only personal experience that counts is his

What if my personal experience is different? Does that not count? Does no one else's opinion experience or opinion count apart from his

Then he compounds it by stating that if anyone finds him arrogant, that's their fault and not his


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> You took my original post as arrogant is down to you and the others that did the same, I really don't care if you took issue with something I wrote on a forum personally, that's on you.
> 
> That is how it worked unless you know something I don't?
> 
> I am not wrong this is what I believe, a bunch of guys on a forum doesn't make me wrong.


 So you're back to "right and wrong" again eh? Lol

Let me spell this out for you mate, these are PERSONAL EXPERIENCES. There is no right or wrong. I'm amazed that as a grown man you can't get your head round that

Well of course you cant...cos in your mind, you're right...and if anyone disagrees they just don't know what they're talking about lol


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Pscarb said:


> You took my original post as arrogant is down to you and the others that did the same, I really don't care if you took issue with something I wrote on a forum personally, that's on you.
> 
> That is how it worked unless you know something I don't?
> 
> I am not wrong this is what I believe, a bunch of guys on a forum doesn't make me wrong.


 Mate, you need to get out more.

And for someone who hasn't used any AAS for over 3 years you seem very hormonal.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

sohamboy20 said:


> Trying not to brown nose you lol but I'm a bit flummoxed how anyone can really argue with you when you've had years and years of experience when it comes to AAS usage, and have built the physique that you've got and competed with, of course everyone is entitled to their own opinion though.


 Mate, that's such a stupid thing to say. You think that what Paul says is the Holy Grail of bodybuiding science?

There are plenty of people on here who've had well over 20 years of AAS experience and plenty who've got numerous competitions under their belt who'll disagree with what he says.

Not wanting to be nasty but if Paul's Physique is something to gauge his knowledge by, then I think it's fair to say he knows very little indeed......but he's actually VERY knowledgeable....unfortunately knowledge has little effect on genetics.


----------



## CarrotTop (Mar 15, 2017)

Think you all need to get out more tbf

Get a grip ffs

Paul has been on the board for years. As has Mars, stuey too I think

I certainly know who I think is the most arrogant out of the three

And it ain't Paul


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

And stop talking about trannys

Because non of you got a fu**ing idea of whst you talking about

Peace


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

CarrotTop said:


> Think you all need to get out more tbf
> 
> Get a grip ffs
> 
> ...


 Nor Mars


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> And stop talking about trannys
> 
> Because non of you got a fu**ing idea of whst you talking about
> 
> Peace


 Cos tranny lives matter


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Cos tranny lives matter


 Only the fit ones


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

CarrotTop said:


> Think you all need to get out more tbf
> 
> Get a grip ffs
> 
> ...


 'it ain't Paul'!!???? Obviously you've not met the fella then.

Enlighten us then mate.

List Mars, Stuey and Paul in order of arrogance. Seems like you know what you're talking about.


----------



## CarrotTop (Mar 15, 2017)

G-man99 said:


> Nor Mars


 Not sure about that mate!


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

CarrotTop said:


> Not sure about that mate!


 Whoops you have let the cat out of the bag as he was banned for ......


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Came here looking for best labs, think the title needs changing.

(Nexus, dimension, new triumph, if anyone's skipped to the end) :lol:


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

MrBrightside said:


> Came here looking for best labs, think the title needs changing.
> 
> (Nexus, dimension, new triumph, if anyone's skipped to the end) :lol:


 You've tried new Triumph already?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stuey99 said:


> Well you tried and failed mate
> 
> Once again...the issue is that he's so bloody arrogant that anyone who disagrees with him "has never tried genuine pharma"...in other words, the only personal experience that counts is his
> 
> ...


 Where did i say your opinion doesn't count for you? i have said many time this is my opinion YOU are taking it as arrogant......your choice, you have a difference of opinion to me i am not saying you are arrogant 



stuey99 said:


> So you're back to "right and wrong" again eh? Lol
> 
> Let me spell this out for you mate, these are PERSONAL EXPERIENCES. There is no right or wrong. I'm amazed that as a grown man you can't get your head round that
> 
> Well of course you cant...cos in your mind, you're right...and if anyone disagrees they just don't know what they're talking about lol


 in my mind i am right, yes, and in your mind you are right.....its called a difference of opinion as a grown man i don't understand how you are not getting your head around that?

you are just arguing for the sake of it now, why does it matter if what i say or said is not the same as what you think?



js77 said:


> Mate, that's such a stupid thing to say. You think that what Paul says is the Holy Grail of bodybuiding science?
> 
> There are plenty of people on here who've had well over 20 years of AAS experience and plenty who've got numerous competitions under their belt who'll disagree with what he says.
> 
> Not wanting to be nasty but if Paul's Physique is something to gauge his knowledge by, then I think it's fair to say he knows very little indeed......but he's actually VERY knowledgeable....unfortunately knowledge has little effect on genetics.


 Not wanting to be nasty but you will say it anyway lol, so now you lower yourself to slagging my physique off  , weird how it is you that is the only one that brought that up......



CarrotTop said:


> Think you all need to get out more tbf
> 
> Get a grip ffs
> 
> ...


 Yea but you can see from how they are writing they just don't like me so it does not matter what i say, i am cool with that, i am cool with what i know, i am cool with my terrible physique.....



js77 said:


> 'it ain't Paul'!!???? Obviously you've not met the fella then.
> 
> Enlighten us then mate.
> 
> List Mars, Stuey and Paul in order of arrogance. Seems like you know what you're talking about.


 you enlighten us, when did you meet me and what did i say then that hurt your feelings


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Pscarb said:


> Where did i say your opinion doesn't count for you? i have said many time this is my opinion YOU are taking it as arrogant......your choice, you have a difference of opinion to me i am not saying you are arrogant
> 
> in my mind i am right, yes, and in your mind you are right.....its called a difference of opinion as a grown man i don't understand how you are not getting your head around that?
> 
> ...


 Jesus, you're worse than my old Nan. She was a overly sensitive old soul and had too much to say for herself.

I knew you from Castle Gym many years ago when I used to 'work' there. I don't know where you got the got the idea you hurt my feelings from....you did however hurt Warrens feelings when you 'prepped' him for the Pendle Valley show though!!!!!!

Its not YOU that people dislike, it's just how you write. Tbf you were actually alright when we spoke on a few occasions at Castle. Forums are weird and often make people sound like a **** when they're not.

But anyway, who really gives a sh1t what people think of each other on here.

Me and @stuey99 were mugging each other off last week and now he's coming over this weekend to 4ball my new Tranny missus, so let's all just get along!

She can't handle 6 balls before you ask.

Sorry.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

stuey99 said:


> You've tried new Triumph already?


 Sucked a couple ml from my bath tub.

Rocket fuel. +18lbs of pure muscle since Tuesday. No pip.

Haven't even seen new triumph yet but no doubt when it arrives, every other thread will be a triumph one.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Where did i say your opinion doesn't count for you? i have said many time this is my opinion YOU are taking it as arrogant......your choice, you have a difference of opinion to me i am not saying you are arrogant
> 
> in my mind i am right, yes, and in your mind you are right.....its called a difference of opinion as a grown man i don't understand how you are not getting your head around that?
> 
> ...


 As soon as you say that anyone who disagrees with you has "obviously never tried pharma", you are clearly stating any opinion other than yours is wrong and that our opinion is only different to yours because you've used legit pharma and we haven't. As a grown man, this is what you're sadly failing to realise

And you then say that if anyone finds you arrogant, that's their fault and not yours

And now you're adding that we are only disagreeing with you because we don't like you...which again is you discounting our opinions on the basis it's not due to our thinking but just down to a dislike for you

Narcissistic much mate??


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

@PscarbI don't dislike you at all. But you need to think about what you're saying. You can't just tell people they haven't tried something or done something just because their experience of it has been different to yours

You can't claim that a number of guys finding something you've said arrogant must be their fault and not yours

And you cant change from saying one day that we're all wrong, to the next day claiming you weren't sayingvthat and were only stating an oponion. Life dont work like that mate

In your last comment you even say "I'm cool with what I know"...which again is stating knowledge over us, rather than what this should be...different people having different personal experiences

You also seem to assume that everyone's hurt and upset by you...which we're not...you're again overthinking your importance. We just don't want to be told by someone that we've never tried something, just because we have different views of it

I mean imagine if I went to Nandos, told you I didn't like the chicken...and your response was to tell me I've never been, rather than just accepting my experience differs from yours


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

js77 said:


> Jesus, you're worse than my old Nan. She was a overly sensitive old soul and had too much to say for herself.
> 
> I knew you from Castle Gym many years ago when I used to 'work' there. I don't know where you got the got the idea you hurt my feelings from....you did however hurt Warrens feelings when you 'prepped' him for the Pendle Valley show though!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 Well lets be fair mate...she needs me there with your little cock rattlin round in her lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

js77 said:


> Jesus, you're worse than my old Nan. She was a overly sensitive old soul and had too much to say for herself.
> 
> I knew you from Castle Gym many years ago when I used to 'work' there. I don't know where you got the got the idea you hurt my feelings from....you did however hurt Warrens feelings when you 'prepped' him for the Pendle Valley show though!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 My coaching game is a lot different these days lol

Castle gym was a lifetime ago, was a great gym at one point still have good friends I met at that place.

Yes, my writing on a forum has no context, I tend to write blunter than i speak and I am a blunt person by nature, mainly because I don't dress things up.....as this thread shows, then people then take it to heart.......

it isn't really that I am bothered what people think of me, I am damn sure some hate me with a passion, unfortunately, that's because of Modding this place for over 15yrs...



stuey99 said:


> As soon as you say that anyone who disagrees with you has "obviously never tried pharma", you are clearly stating any opinion other than yours is wrong and that our opinion is only different to yours because you've used legit pharma and we haven't. As a grown man, this is what you're sadly failing to realise
> 
> And you then say that if anyone finds you arrogant, that's their fault and not yours
> 
> ...


 See you are not acting from what i say but what you think i mean......

why are you so hurt because I discount your opinion? you discount mine but thats cool 

I don't know you, i have no understanding of your knowledge so why do I need to respect your opinion, all it is an opinion, again you don't respect mine

its a forum who cares, don't like me, do like me, agree with me or disagree with me i don't care


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stuey99 said:


> @PscarbI don't dislike you at all. But you need to think about what you're saying. You can't just tell people they haven't tried something or done something just because their experience of it has been different to yours
> 
> You can't claim that a number of guys finding something you've said arrogant must be their fault and not yours
> 
> ...


 Seriously let it go.......


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> My coaching game is a lot different these days lol
> 
> Castle gym was a lifetime ago, was a great gym at one point still have good friends I met at that place.
> 
> ...


 I actually do respect your opinion mate...I've been on here long enough to do that. It's a shame you don't return that, but that's life. What I didn't appreciate is being told my opinion is wrong, and because it's different to yours it just means I haven't actually used pharma

And once again, I'm not hurt @js77isn't hurt. Your words don't have the power you seem to think they have I'm afraid mate


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

stuey99 said:


> Well lets be fair mate...she needs me there with your little cock rattlin round in her lol


 Hence your invite!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

js77 said:


> Hence your invite!


 Definitely appreciated bro lol

I'm now officially changing this to the tranny thread

At least if someone tries to call me out for not trying genuine trannies I can back it up with evidence :thumb


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

js77 said:


> Castle Gym


 Nottingham?


----------



## stargazer (Sep 14, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> You took my original post as arrogant is down to you and the others that did the same, I really don't care if you took issue with something I wrote on a forum personally, that's on you.
> 
> That is how it worked unless you know something I don't?
> 
> *I am not wrong this is what I believe, a bunch of guys on a forum doesn't make me wrong.*


 Last go, you are wrong to call people liars and that is what you did, simple, couldn't give a toss if you aren't man enough to admit it.

BTW, many years ago when there was plenty of genuine pharma about all you ever banged on about for 3 or 4 years was Prochem :whistling: .


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

So when did everyone's periods sync up then?

You all okay?

Want some ice cream and hugs?

Change you're fu**ing tampons ffs.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DrRinse said:


> Nottingham?


 No Windsor



stargazer said:


> Last go, you are wrong to call people liars and that is what you did, simple, couldn't give a toss if you aren't man enough to admit it.
> 
> BTW, many years ago when there was plenty of genuine pharma about all you ever banged on about for 3 or 4 years was Prochem :whistling: .


 Jesus Christ read all of what I wrote not just the part that offended you

I clearly said that I have in my time used plenty of UGL with good effect, I never once said UGL gear was no good I said in my opinion it is not as good as Pharma.....i cannot make it any simple than that.

Yes I used PC for a long time and the original was the bomb and I know it was because I knew the guys who made it, in fact, the main guy is still a friend, I also know the guys behind ROHM and many other setups, some great some not so great.....

would it help if I said I didn't mean to call you a liar, would you then move on


----------



## stargazer (Sep 14, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> would it help if I said I didn't mean to call you a liar, would you then move on


 Ok, that might help, give it a shot  .

PS: glad you made it Paul.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

DrRinse said:


> Nottingham?


 Windsor...opposite the castle


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

simonboyle said:


> So when did everyone's periods sync up then?
> 
> You all okay?
> 
> ...


 It's the tren mate.....that's it, I've had enough, I fukking hate you!!

.....what ice cream are we talking?


----------



## Carlos_S (Jun 25, 2020)

Juiceygorilla said:


> Not sure if this is allowed but what labs are people currently raving about?
> 
> ive been getting med tech then bio tech both of which were very good I found, struggling for supply lately so wondering what else is out there people would recommend?


 I used Bio Tech gear for about a year on and off a while ago and had some really good results, along with it being quite cheap to obtain i'd Say it's pretty decent ??


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

stargazer said:


> Ok, that might help, give it a shot  .
> 
> PS: glad you made it Paul.


 That has warmed my heart x


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Pharma sust is far superior than ugl sust, I can pull a good 5 out on pharma before lunch ,ugl is a mere 2 go figure that one out :thumbup1:


----------



## Fat Alex (Mar 10, 2019)

good content to come back too calm down lads lets have a pose off


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Without a doubt if everyone could get genuine pharma gear they'd use it rather than UGL. Anyone that denies that is talking out of their hole.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

MrBrightside said:


> Without a doubt if everyone could get genuine pharma gear they'd use it rather than UGL. Anyone that denies that is talking out of their hole.


 I can get genuine pharma...but I don't use it...I see absolutely no justification for the extra money

Guess that's just me talkin out of my hole tho right? :whistling:

There's is a very well known online source that sells genuine pharma test...if what you're saying is true, how is it I see half the forum talking about using their UGL test rather than buying the pharma stuff from them?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

stargazer said:


> Ok, that might help, give it a shot  .
> 
> PS: glad you made it Paul.


 I think he done the right move ,anything to get rid of you pecking his head :lol:


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

vetran said:


> I think he done the right move ,anything to get rid of you pecking his head :lol:


 Haha looks like he's still waiting on it tho lol


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

stuey99 said:


> I can get genuine pharma...but I don't use it...I see absolutely no justification for the extra money
> 
> Guess that's just me talkin out of my hole tho right? :whistling:
> 
> There's is a very well known online source that sells genuine pharma test...if what you're saying is true, how is it I see half the forum talking about using their UGL test rather than buying the pharma stuff from them?


 Because no one trusts pharma gear.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

It's like comparing burgers ,would you pay a bit more from a butcher and get it straight from the abattoir or save a bit of dosh and go with Lidl


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

MrBrightside said:


> Because no one trusts pharma gear.


 Yet Paul, who absolutely guarantees he gets legit pharma actually stated on this thread that he used to use Pro Chem lol

Oh...and I know from chatting to @stargazer he uses ROHM

I've also got tons of connections for pharma grade which I choise not to use mate

I think what you mean is, you wouldn't use ugl test if you could get legit pharma. Claiming you know others are lying just because they say they think differently to you is kind of a risky practice bro


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

vetran said:


> It's like comparing burgers ,would you pay a bit more from a butcher and get it straight from the abattoir or save a bit of dosh and go with Lidl


 I'd gobtothe butchers mate. But if you tell me you'd gonto lidl I wouldn't call you a liar :lol:


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

MrBrightside said:


> Without a doubt if everyone could get genuine pharma gear they'd use it rather than UGL. Anyone that denies that is talking out of their hole.


 I am not talking out of my hole. I can get genuine pharma I'm just not willing to pay 3 times the price for what I can get 10ml of UGL accurately dosed test e


----------



## CarrotTop (Mar 15, 2017)

Most of the shite you get on these source sites will be counterfeit pharma

Copies are so hard to tell these days


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

CarrotTop said:


> Most of the shite you get on these source sites will be counterfeit pharma


 What makes you think this?

I know a number of sources who sell legit pharma. If you've got the connections it's really not difficult to put your hands on

Getting it in large amounts is another story, but thevtruth is most guys dont want to pay the price and would rather use cheaper, higher concentration ugl gear...proved by the fact that you rarely hear of guys using 250mg test. Which is why most ugl's now make theirs at 300mg/ml


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Tricky said:


> I am not talking out of my hole. I can get genuine pharma I'm just not willing to pay 3 times the price for what I can get 10ml of UGL accurately dosed test e


 Pharma isn't even 3x the price of wholesale ugl.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

stuey99 said:


> Yet Paul, who absolutely guarantees he gets legit pharma actually stated on this thread that he used to use Pro Chem lol
> 
> Oh...and I know from chatting to @stargazer he uses ROHM
> 
> ...


 Weird, 2 people engrossed in 2020s most petty internet squabble claim they'd choose UGL over real pharma gear. Something isn't right, surely?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

MrBrightside said:


> Weird, 2 people engrossed in 2020s most petty internet squabble claim they'd choose UGL over real pharma gear. Something isn't right, surely?


 Even weirder you wanting to get involved in something you think is so petty mate lol

We all have different experiences in life, and based on those experiences make different decisions. I actually find it shocking that there's grown men on here that haven't realised that yet...and continue to assume that because others make decisions different to theirs that they must be lying

If you actually accuse people of this every time their opinion differs from you it must really cause you alot of problems in life mate

I notice you also failed to mention the 3rd person who's been involved in this "petty squabble" lol...interesting :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stuey99 said:


> Yet Paul, who absolutely guarantees he gets legit pharma actually stated on this thread that he used to use Pro Chem lol
> 
> Oh...and I know from chatting to @stargazer he uses ROHM
> 
> ...


 WOW, you just won't let it go will ya......

I said and I repeat for the snowflakes in the crowd, in my opinion, Pharma is better than UGL gear......

I have said in my recent posts that I used UGL for a large part of my bodybuilding life in that same post I also explained that I personally know the owners of some large and small UGL one of them is ROHM and yes we are still friends, so not sure of the point of your post.

@stargazer is incorrect I do not use ROHM, I used to use ROHM 4yrs ago, so if you are going to continue this at least get the facts straight.

let it go, mate your starting to sound like a snowflake now


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> WOW, you just won't let it go will ya......
> 
> I said and I repeat for the snowflakes in the crowd, in my opinion, Pharma is better than UGL gear......
> 
> ...


 Firstly mate, how is it me not letting it go? You're still commenting as well. So ok for you but not ok for me...is that right?

Secondly, @stargazerhas told me that HE uses ROHM. Sorry buddy, but life's not all about you...I hope this has put your facts straight for you? If not I could get me crayons out and draw you a little picture??

The point of me mentioning that you've used ugl's was as a response to the guy who claimed anyone who chooses a ugl if they can source legit pharma is "talking out of their hole", as by that measure that would mean you were talking out of your hole by saying you used Pro Chem...which I highly doubt you were

So...to the guy who's just called me a snowflake for continuing to comment, while continuing to comment himself...I'm done. Let's see if you are

xx


----------



## CarrotTop (Mar 15, 2017)

stuey99 said:


> What makes you think this?
> 
> I know a number of sources who sell legit pharma. If you've got the connections it's really not difficult to put your hands on
> 
> Getting it in large amounts is another story, but thevtruth is most guys dont want to pay the price and would rather use cheaper, higher concentration ugl gear...proved by the fact that you rarely hear of guys using 250mg test. Which is why most ugl's now make theirs at 300mg/ml


 The price for one... it ain't 3x the cost as said by someone above

And how do you know it's genuine pharma? Because the source said so?

Loads of labs still make test e 250 also


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

CarrotTop said:


> The price for one... it ain't 3x the cost as said by someone above
> 
> And how do you know it's genuine pharma? Because the source said so?
> 
> Loads of labs still make test e 250 also


 I'm done on this mate. Apparently the only person who can continue to comment without being a snowflake is @Pscarb lol


----------



## stargazer (Sep 14, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> @stargazer is incorrect I do not use ROHM, I used to use ROHM 4yrs ago, so if you are going to continue this *at least get the facts straight.*


 wtf, i NEVER said you used ROHM, i said you used to use Prochem, ffs Paul this is getting fukin stupid, show me where i said you use ROHM?

So , at least get YOUR facts straight.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

stargazer said:


> wtf, i NEVER said you used ROHM, i said you used to use Prochem, ffs Paul this is getting fukin stupid, show me where i said you use ROHM?


 No...I said that you'd used ROHM mate. I believe I said something along the lines of "Stargazer told me he used ROHM"...which you have in the past

Of course true to form, Paul thought "he" meant him lol...because it's always about him isn't it


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

@stargazerI'm done on this anyway. Can't be arsed with getting called a snowflake for commenting by a guy who continues to comment himself and actually blocked me from quoting him half the day yesterday so he could continue to comment without me being able to respond

I'm out!!


----------



## CarrotTop (Mar 15, 2017)

stuey99 said:


> Yet Paul, who absolutely guarantees he gets legit pharma actually stated on this thread that he used to use Pro Chem lol
> 
> Oh...and I know from chatting to @stargazer he uses ROHM


 He's clearly read this and took it that way

What does it even matter, aren't you all like 50 plus?

Wtf has happened :lol:


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

CarrotTop said:


> He's clearly read this and took it that way
> 
> What does it even matter, aren't you all like 50 plus?
> 
> Wtf has happened :lol:


 I basically had a couple quiet days and needed to kill some time lol

And don't rope me into the 50+ club yet ya cheeky ****er :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stuey99 said:


> Firstly mate, how is it me not letting it go? You're still commenting as well. So ok for you but not ok for me...is that right?
> 
> Secondly, @stargazerhas told me that HE uses ROHM. Sorry buddy, but life's not all about you...I hope this has put your facts straight for you? If not I could get me crayons out and draw you a little picture??
> 
> ...


 See I comment in response to your petty posts, don't reply then I won't need to 



stuey99 said:


> I'm done on this mate. Apparently the only person who can continue to comment without being a snowflake is @Pscarb lol


 So i am clear you are done :thumb



stargazer said:


> wtf, i NEVER said you used ROHM, i said you used to use Prochem, ffs Paul this is getting fukin stupid, show me where i said you use ROHM?
> 
> So , at least get YOUR facts straight.


 as has been pointed out, it was snowflake that said this not me....so FACTS perfectly straight :thumbup1:



stuey99 said:


> @stargazerI'm done on this anyway. Can't be arsed with getting called a snowflake for commenting by a guy who continues to comment himself and actually blocked me from quoting him half the day yesterday so he could continue to comment without me being able to respond
> 
> I'm out!!


 So not done then :whistling:

not sure what you are taking now but i suggest you lower the dose as I cannot and did not block you from quoting me......but if it makes you feel better so you can continue :tongue10: if i wanted to block you I would just delete your posts and ban you but at this point, you are just too entertaining


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> See I comment in response to your petty posts, don't reply then I won't need to
> 
> So i am clear you are done :thumb
> 
> ...


 So if my opinion is different to yours it means I've never tried pharma

If I find you arrogant it's my fault not yours

If I continue to comment I'm a snowflake...yet you continue to comment

And now, for disagreeing with you it must be because of something I'm taking

And yeah you blocked me from commentimg yesterday...and not just me apparently

And now I see you're directly calling me snowflake...so resorting to name calling now...and STILL trying to claim I said you used ROHM after I've clearly stated what I was saying

Looks like those crayons are necessary eh??

Yeah I'm done mate...have a nice day :thumb


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

stuey99 said:


> So if my opinion is different to yours it means I've never tried pharma
> 
> If I find you arrogant it's my fault not yours
> 
> ...


 @stuey99I've been observing your posts for a while and I've come to the conclusion that your as passive aggressive as they come, you give it the big bad Barry mcgwiggan but your just an argumentative little child who doesn't show people the respect they deserve and probably has a physique that makes bungle from rainbow look competitive, do yourself a favour and get a medichecks full hormones profile and also work on not being a little Liberal cuck ya estrogen dominant gym rat.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Sustanation said:


> @stuey99I've been observing your posts for a while and I've come to the conclusion that your as passive aggressive as they come, you give it the big bad Barry mcgwiggan but your just an argumentative little child who doesn't show people the respect they deserve and probably has a physique that makes bungle from rainbow look competitive, do yourself a favour and get a medichecks full hormones profile and also work on not being a little Liberal cuck ya estrogen dominant gym rat.


 I appreciate your conclusion and your time mate...but pity your need for name calling and insults to make your point

Some very imaginative little names in there tho...I love the big bad barry mcguigan bit, it's got a nice ring to it lol


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Even weirder you wanting to get involved in something you think is so petty mate lol
> 
> We all have different experiences in life, and based on those experiences make different decisions. I actually find it shocking that there's grown men on here that haven't realised that yet...and continue to assume that because others make decisions different to theirs that they must be lying
> 
> ...


 For someone who "doesn't care what others think about you" I think that would contradict your 3 page response to @Pscarb

Funny because its a bit like how you came into my thread and told me I was a lair for thinking I gained a small amount of LBM on my cut of 75mg Var and 250mg Test.

Tells me I have no business running 225mg Test, Primo and NPP yet, you are running almost 1.5 grams of gear on first week back of training after 3/4 months, after making a thread about how well you are apparently gaining on 350test/350mast

You are literally the biggest hypocrite on this forum by a mile...

Now will proceed to tell me how sad I am for apparently "note taking" your posts, which makes you even more stupid than I originally suspected.

See, there is this amazing thing called memory. I'm don't have any cognitive impairment and I'm studying at a master degree level, so I would hope I have the basic ability and retention skills to remember a sentence or two of what someone posts on a forum.

Don't get butt hurt you snowflake


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stuey99 said:


> So if my opinion is different to yours it means I've never tried pharma
> 
> If I find you arrogant it's my fault not yours
> 
> ...


 So NOW your done.... are you sure?? do you want a minute to decide or done? full and finally done? Awesome :tongue10:



Cronus said:


> For someone who "doesn't care what others think about you" I think that was contradict your 3 page response to @Pscarb
> 
> Funny because its a bit like how you came into my thread and told me *I was a lair *for thinking I gained a small amount of LBM on my cut of 75mg Var and 250mg Test.
> 
> ...


 How dare you call him a liar....... that makes you an arrogant nasty person, its his opinion so cannot be wrong :thumb


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Cronus said:


> For someone who "doesn't care what others think about you" I think that would contradict your 3 page response to @Pscarb
> 
> Funny because its a bit like how you came into my thread and told me I was a lair for thinking I gained a small amount of LBM on my cut of 75mg Var and 250mg Test.
> 
> ...


 Congrats on the masters degree...definitely a productive use of time...good to see someone furthering their education mate

Definitely a great memory...I posted about 350/350 a good 4 months ago and you've got my current dosage stored up there from yet another thread

I can honestly say I can't remember off hand anyone's dosages from threads they've written, so you're definitely much better than me on that count

Good luck on the masters degree...I hope it all goes well son


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

@Pscarb yeah done mate. Looks like I'm blocked from quoting you again so tagged ya instead

Once insults start getting hurled I lose interest anyway bruv


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm still trying to work out what the problem is with Bungle from Rainbow.....I always thought he was really nice @Sustanation


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stuey99 said:


> @Pscarb yeah done mate. Looks like I'm blocked from quoting you again so tagged ya instead
> 
> Once insults start getting hurled I lose interest anyway bruv


 So not done yet then......do you think there will be many more posts saying you are done :whistling:

I cannot block you from quoting me as in I cannot block you.....maybe you're doing it wrong??

If that is the case shouldn't you have lost interest after your first few posts after calling me Arrogant or is it because you don't like the term snowflake :thumb


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

stuey99 said:


> Even weirder you wanting to get involved in something you think is so petty mate lol
> 
> We all have different experiences in life, and based on those experiences make different decisions. I actually find it shocking that there's grown men on here that haven't realised that yet...and continue to assume that because others make decisions different to theirs that they must be lying
> 
> ...


 Haha busted. I love Paul.

Anyway... Bayer start selling steroids to the public on Monday. Tren, superdrol, AI's, whatever you need. Same price as UGL.

would you stick with ugl or go Bayer?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> So not done yet then......do you think there will be many more posts saying you are done :whistling:
> 
> I cannot block you from quoting me as in I cannot block you.....maybe you're doing it wrong??
> 
> If that is the case shouldn't you have lost interest after your first few posts after calling me Arrogant or is it because you don't like the term snowflake :thumb


 FFS you asked if I was done...and I replied...yes, I'm done

So in response to you asking yet again...YES, I'M DONE


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

MrBrightside said:


> Haha busted. I love Paul.
> 
> Anyway... Bayer start selling steroids to the public on Monday. Tren, superdrol, AI's, whatever you need. Same price as UGL.
> 
> would you stick with ugl or go Bayer?


 What does their price list look like?


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

js77 said:


> What does their price list look like?


 Same as UGL.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

js77 said:


> What does their price list look like?


 Same products same price. Fancy Bayer website.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

MrBrightside said:


> Same products same price. Fancy Bayer website.


 In that case mate, I'd use the one with the cheapest postage and packing.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

js77 said:


> I'm still trying to work out what the problem is with Bungle from Rainbow.....I always thought he was really nice @Sustanation


 I thought the same to be fair...was kinda confused it was used as an insult tbh lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stuey99 said:


> FFS you asked if I was done...and I replied...yes, I'm done
> 
> So in response to you asking yet again...YES, I'M DONE


 Awesome that's great news.....no need to respond as i know you are done :thumb


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Awesome that's great news.....no need to respond as i know you are done :thumb


 Good stuff mate :thumb


----------



## CarrotTop (Mar 15, 2017)

Lockdown has sent everyone mental hasn't it


----------



## CarrotTop (Mar 15, 2017)

Sustanation said:


> @stuey99I've been observing your posts for a while and I've come to the conclusion that your as passive aggressive as they come, you give it the big bad Barry mcgwiggan but your just an argumentative little child who doesn't show people the respect they deserve and probably has a physique that makes bungle from rainbow look competitive, do yourself a favour and get a medichecks full hormones profile and also work on not being a little Liberal cuck ya estrogen dominant gym rat.


 I've also been observing yours for quite a while

Only good post of yours I've read tbf

Also the only post where you're not touting for business trying to get people to pay for your PCT advice and useless supplements

Which as you can probably tell, I think is outrageous and a complete piss take, charging money for medical advice when you're not qualified to do so

I suppose if people are stupid enough to pay, then it's their fault really.


----------



## stargazer (Sep 14, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> as has been pointed out, it was snowflake that said this not me....so FACTS perfectly straight :thumbup1:


 I never said it was you, i said "it wasn't me", stop twisting things, and stop calling me a liar. AND look at the post you wrote below showing that yes, you really did say that.

Give it a rest eh, i'm fuked off with your twisted bullsh1t, but if you call me out again i can do nothing but respond.



Pscarb said:


> WOW, you just won't let it go will ya......
> 
> I said and I repeat for the snowflakes in the crowd, in my opinion, Pharma is better than UGL gear......
> 
> ...


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Juiceygorilla said:


> Not sure if this is allowed but what labs are people currently raving about?
> 
> ive been getting med tech then bio tech both of which were very good I found, struggling for supply lately so wondering what else is out there people would recommend?


 Poor ol Juiceygorilla, hasn't been back since Monday. Only wanted to know which labs people could recommend.

In line with the your question, Pscarb & Stuey are raving about their own opinion. Look what you started, bro. No wonder you fcuked off and haven't come back :thumb


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

Holy s**t this thread.

You definitely need some legit pharm grade AI. I smell a lot of estrogen in here


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Funny seeing all these lab pushers arguing about who's best :whistling:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

simonboyle said:


> Funny seeing all these lab pushers arguing about who's best :whistling:


 Oh no you didn't.........


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Djibril said:


> Holy s**t this thread.
> 
> You definitely need some legit pharm grade AI. I smell a lot of estrogen in here


 Ive had a boner this entire thread


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Can we just close the thread now and leave it at

If it's not Nexus or Inone then throw it in your frying pan and fry your eggs with it as that's all it's good for.

Thread closed


----------



## strengthnsize (Sep 11, 2019)

9 pages now, really? :huh:


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

strengthnsize said:


> 9 pages now, really? :huh:


 Are you suggesting we aim for double figures my good man??


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Towel said:


> Can we just close the thread now and leave it at
> 
> If it's not Nexus or Inone then throw it in your frying pan and fry your eggs with it as that's all it's good for.
> 
> Thread closed


 You rate nexus and inone then bro?


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

PSevens2017 said:


> You rate nexus and inone then bro?


 Was sarcastic, there are other good labs but they're my go too labs.

Inone are probably the only lab that's not pushed and I don't think you can find a bad word said about it anywhere yet it's been around ages if you search up threads on it, just seems to tick along without any drama.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

CarrotTop said:


> I've also been observing yours for quite a while
> 
> Only good post of yours I've read tbf
> 
> ...


 Oh No your outraged quick let me undo everything I've ever done because your outraged.

Looks like @stuey99 has a back up account haha.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Towel said:


> *Was sarcastic,* there are other good labs but they're my go too labs.
> 
> Inone are probably the only lab that's not pushed and I don't think you can find a bad word said about it anywhere yet it's been around ages if you search up threads on it, just seems to tick along without any drama.


 Me too mate :thumbup1:


----------



## 90537 (Oct 11, 2019)

So where do I get this pharma pro chem stuff from?

Danny


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

PSevens2017 said:


> Me too mate :thumbup1:


 Don't know how I didn't catch that and replied seriously :lol: was in between 180kg squats in my defence B)


----------



## Juiceygorilla (Jul 30, 2018)

Holy s**t, just come back on lads..you've been busy ??can we round up the answers and do a poll ?


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Juiceygorilla said:


> Holy s**t, just come back on lads..you've been busy ??can we round up the answers and do a poll ?


 So far we have

Pharma, if not, you've never tried real pharma

Ugl, better than pharma.

Nexus, inone, sphinx, rohm, dimension. Can't forget new triumph will be out soon. Pharmacom.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Towel said:


> Was sarcastic, there are other good labs but they're my go too labs.
> 
> Inone are probably the only lab that's not pushed and I don't think you can find a bad word said about it anywhere yet it's been around ages if you search up threads on it, just seems to tick along without any drama.


 Never hear anything of inone. Only know of 1 private guy who sells it. Slagface rates it though, was speaking to him earlier.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

This thread is hilarious.

Several on here push labs or are labs.

All acting like they're not.

We see you.

We also see why so many of you get caught.

Stop bitching online and maybe you'll avoid jail.


----------



## CarrotTop (Mar 15, 2017)

Sustanation said:


> Oh No your outraged quick let me undo everything I've ever done because your outraged.
> 
> Looks like @stuey99 has a back up account haha.
> 
> View attachment 186037


 You haven't done anything


----------



## 90537 (Oct 11, 2019)

MrBrightside said:


> Can't forget new triumph will be out soon.


 Is it golden tickets only?

Got to love forums and the hype lol

Danny


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

MrBrightside said:


> Never hear anything of inone. Only know of 1 private guy who sells it. Slagface rates it though, was speaking to him earlier.


 @Chelsea rated it but think it got him too big so he can type on his phone anymore as ain't seen him around in ages


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Towel said:


> @Chelsea rated it but think it got him too big so he can type on his phone anymore as ain't seen him around in ages


 Hahahahahaha! Yea it's been a while. Can't say I ever used Inone myself, a couple of mates did and there was no complaints.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Shergar said:


> Is it golden tickets only?
> 
> Got to love forums and the hype lol
> 
> Danny


 I love it when the new best lab comes along.

Best labs ever on here are unknown labs beyond these pages.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

MrBrightside said:


> I love it when the new best lab comes along.
> 
> Best labs ever on here are unknown labs beyond these pages.


 Is there a world outside of here though????


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

G-man99 said:


> Is there a world outside of here though????


 Good point!


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Look this thread needs closing we all know BSI is the best lab going 6 grams a week to really saturate the receptors.

Thread closed.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Pharma is the best unless it is UGL Pharma then it's not but then if its to pricey then don't bother.......​
This is my opinion and it is a MIGHTY opinion so there :tongue10: :tongue10:​
​
​
​
​
​
​
Now i am Done :tongue10: :whistling:​


----------

